# Identify a phillips tv component



## jdj1215 (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a Phillips 27ps55 s121 HD ready tv . My cable box fell off its top, and ripped out the cable connection on the tv itself . What is that component called, and where can I get a replacement?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

what cable are we talking about ?? 

Can you supply a photo of the broken part or cable ?


----------



## jdj1215 (Apr 20, 2010)

The connection on the back of the tv has a 75 and a horseshoe shaped symbol. The connection is fo the cable from my verizon fios box.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I get the impression that you are talking about this component marked in yellow, the aerial socket.

depending upon whether it's connected directly to the tuner or mounted on the panel then connected via a cable to the tuner, the procedure will vary.

if it's part of the tuner, the pcb will require removal, then the tuner will require removal from the pcb.

Once you have it on the bench you will need to open it up and check how to remove the remainder of the broken socket then you will need to take it somewhere to see if you can find a replacement socket that can be mounted and fixed by a nut from behind or soldered in place of the original. It won't be an easy job and it may well be quicker and easier to find a replacement tuner module.

if it's mounted to the panel and held by a nut as it shows in the picture, you will need to find a suitable replacement socket that can replace the broken part, just requires the wiring behind to be de-soldered from the one and put on the other along with any protection components like capacitors etc.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Sounds like 75Ω (spoken as 75 ohms)

If so it is a 'Belling Lee 75 ohm female coaxial socket'.
Any eletronic hobby store like Radio Shack will sell them - only costs a few cents. 
Alternatively, if you have a 'dead' tv that you can scrounge, you can salvage one off that.


----------

